
Show HN: ML & data pipeline deployment for humans - miraculixx
https://www.omegaml.io/
======
miraculixx
Here's how it works:

Straight from a Data Scientist's Jupyter Notebook (or batch job):

om.models.put(model_or_pipeline, 'sales-prediction') => http PUT
/api/model/sales-prediction/predict

om.datasets.put(dataframe, 'sales-data') => http GET|PUT /api/dataset/sales-
data/

Any data scientist can do this in seconds. Imagine what your whole team can
achieve in a month.

